# The Gental Foreskin Stretcher device -- good/bad?



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Since my MySpace has Intactivist statements all over it, I see I always get circumcision banner ads via Google (Google and MySpace work hand in hand together to provide clickable ads tailored to the person's profile).

I noticed one for GFS - Gentle Foreskin Stretcher, so I think what the hell, I'll click on it and see what it's all about [actually, in reality, I highlight the clickable URL and paste it into my location bar to avoid getting these companies money from my "click"







].

The GFS "treats phimosis" in males, but looking at the bottom of the first screen, it says:

Quote:

Looking After Boys 8 -12
If your boy has a tight foreskin and your doctor has advised gentle foreskin stretching as an alternative to circumcision, GFS can be used with the 10ml syringe (that comes with the standard kit).You can always contact us at GFS.Platigo for additional information via the contacts page or phone number above.
This of course bothers me, since the tightness of the foreskin is a natural protection factor and being fused to the glans is a natural process, too. It would be different if this were being aimed at even 14- to 16-year-old males, but I find 8 to 12 being quite premature to use outside devices.

http://gfs.platigo.com/index.html

Plus, the pencil drawings aren't quite accurate, since it shows the foreskin absent and the glans exposed. This is _not_ what you'd expect to see after their 14 days of use unless one retracted the foreskin. Perhaps I'm nitpicking here.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

That really sucks! Perpetuating the already ill-informed of an epidemic thats seems to be spiraling out of control. But it doesn't surprise me. The supposedly educated "authority figures" already think that by circumcising newborns, who are NOT sexually active btw (they don't seem to know that







: ), they'll be safe from sexually contacting HIV/AIDS by %60.

Your right, the foreskin is SUPPOSE to be tight at that age. Only a few are retractable. Phimoses can only be diagnosed for the adult!


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Sad indeed of this epidemic another person putting profit on uninformed education


----------

